# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) منقول : كتابة imei الاجهزة الصيني اندرويد يدويا

## gsm_bouali

*How to write the IMEI number for Your Android Phone From Fastcardtech  
Hello Everybody:Nice to Meet you all again!Some customer has send Email to me for help that that they lost their Imei  number when update their android phone .For the time being ,most  android phone runs on the Chipset of MTK 6513 or MTK 6573 .Today ,I  share with you how to write Imei number for the android phone based  on the chipset MTK6513 or MTK6573And i get the latest white i9100 for  example ,which boasts of Powerful MTK6573 tested by  Fastcardtech.1)Remember you insert both 2 Sim card in your android phone  ,and then power on2)In the Dial interface ,pls enter the code  *#*#3646633#*#*  
     كود PHP:  كيفية كتابة عدد IMEI للهاتف أندرويد الخاص من Fastcardtech  
مرحبا بالجميع: تشرفنا لكم جميعا مرة أخرى بعض العملاء وارسال البريد الالكتروني لي طلبا للمساعدة التي فقدت أنهم عددهم IMEI عند تحديث على الروبوت الهاتف في الوقت الحالي، الهاتف الأكثر الروبوت يعمل على شرائح من MTK 6513 أو 6573 MTK! واليوم، وأنا أشاطركم كيفية كتابة IMEI عدد للهاتف أندرويد استنادا إلى شرائح أو MTK6513 MTK6573And يمكنني الحصول على أحدث I9100 الأبيض على سبيل المثال، والتي تفتخر MTK6573 قوية اختبارها من قبل Fastcardtech.1) حفظ قمت بإدراج كل من بطاقة SIM 2 في الهاتف الروبوت الخاص بك، ومن ثم السلطة on2) في واجهة الطلب، الثابتة والمتنقلة إدخال الرمز * # * # 3646633 # * # *       *   I9100 dial interface 3) and you will enter the next page ,choose the third “GPRS”
     كود PHP:  I9100 هاتف للاتصال واجهة
3) وسوف أدخل في الصفحة التالية، اختر الثالث "جي بي آر إس           4)Next ,you choose which Sim card you want to rewrite the IMEIFor  example ,You wirte Imei for SIM 1 ,choose 1ST PDPand then enter the  wanted IMEI numberPress the three Buttons one by one ,comfirm by “OK” 
     كود PHP:  ) بعد ذلك، اخترت بطاقة سيم التي تريد إعادة كتابة المثال IMEIFor، أنت wirte IMEI لSIM 1، اختر 1ST PDPand ثم أدخل IMEI المطلوبين numberPress الأزرار الثلاثة واحدا تلو الآخر، comfirm من "OK         5)Press  “wirte IMEI “, then Press OK to comfirmPress” Attached” ,then Press OK  to comfirmPress” detached”,then Press OK to comfirm 
     كود PHP:  5) اضغط على "wirte IMEI"، ثم اضغط على OK لcomfirmPress "المرفقة"، ثم اضغط على OK لcomfirmPress "منفصلة"، ثم اضغط على OK أن comfirm         6)Done, if you want to wirte IMEI for SIM 2 ,you can choose “2nd PDP” ,and follow likewize
     كود PHP:  6) تم، إذا كنت ترغب في wirte IMEI لSIM 2، يمكنك اختيار "PDP 2"، واتبع likewize     منقول للأمانة

----------


## salihmob

مشكور ع المشاركة الجميله

----------


## matadory9

ممكن اكود الأجهزة الأخرى وشكرا

----------


## bil34

شكراااا...... جزاك الله خيراا .

----------


## matadory9

ممكن اكود الأجهزة الأخرى وشكرا

----------


## seffari

*عمل رائع بارك الله فيك*

----------


## kfateh_re

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## fethignichi

* الله* * الله* * الله*

----------


## bouhelal

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## kojyy

> ممكن اكود الأجهزة الأخرى وشكرا

 تفضل الاكواد اخى الكريم 
*#*# 3646633 #*#* 
*#3646633#  
*#*# 889988 #*#* 
*#*# 46340 #*#* 
*# 112 #* 
*#*# 42633#*#* 
و بعد كده اختار gprs    
    انتبهو لهذه الاكواد هيا الاكثر استعمالا 
    *#*#9826835#*#*  
    * # * # 3646633 # * # *  
    # * #* 83646633# * #*  
    * # * #889988# * #*  
    *#*#99826835#*#*  
    *#*#4636#*#*

----------


## ياسر امام

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء

----------

